# Best community mantids?



## savagekabbage (Sep 7, 2005)

Hey guys, I've recently caught my first mantis. It's a chinese mantis, very old and probably going to die soon. That said I have a 75 gallon aquarium I'd like to use for mantises. Anyone know the best community mantis that would avoid eatting each other as long as there is an ample supply of bugs in the cage?


----------



## Reeves (Sep 7, 2005)

Wandering violin and ghost mantises would make good canidates. I have an empty 75 gallon tank lying around that I would like to do something with, but I can't imagine keeping mantids in an enclosure that large or any invertebrate for that matter.

A giant assassin bug colony would be interesting 8) .


----------



## DMJ (Sep 7, 2005)

I think the Gongys would make a better choice as I've had 2 cannibalism cases with my Ghosts.


----------



## savagekabbage (Sep 7, 2005)

I looked into both and it seems the 'gongys' get a little bigger? So I'd probably go with those. Wonder how many I could put in a 75 gal? (it's like 18" x 48" i think)


----------



## Ian (Sep 7, 2005)

yeah, gongys are the only species I have kept that really do well kept communally. Although, the euchmenella do well together, and apparently, the bruniella.

Cheers,

Ian


----------



## Reeves (Sep 7, 2005)

I think with practically any species, when you're talking big colonies, you're bound to run into instances of cannibalism. I know gongys occassionally cannibalize especially during times when one is molting.


----------



## francisco (Sep 8, 2005)

Hello All,

I haven't experienced with Gongys,

but Euchomenellas,Idolomorphas and Ghost do well in communal terrariums.

regards.


----------



## DMJ (Sep 9, 2005)

Whoa had a close call with my paradoxa just now...Went to pick up my mom from work and walked in to catch one holding the other and ready to eat it but I snatched it quickly and seperated.


----------



## ellroy (Sep 9, 2005)

That sounds really close!! I guess you can never be 100% safe....the general consensus seems to be that these species are not PRONE to cannibalism

Alan


----------



## DMJ (Sep 9, 2005)

Thats not really true...They can be cannabalistic as this would have been my 3rd case but I usually keep them well fed..dunno what would have cause this one though..maybe cause he had JUST finished molting and he saw a chance to eat a fresh one eh..


----------



## yen_saw (Sep 9, 2005)

Some mantis are more agressive towards each other but some would rather starve themself to death; However, they will still fight and occasionally eat each other. Following are my thought on species that i have kept before:

Sphodromantis sp., Tenodera sp, european mantis, and Hierodula sp.,- separate after first molt (aggressive)

flower mantis sp (P. Wahlbergii/Ocllata, H. Coranatus, Creobroter sp, B. mendica) - separate after first or second (caution!!) molt.

Parasphendale sp, Stagmomantis sp., Popa sp - separate after second molt

Deroplatys sp. - separate when nymphs but live together quite well after L4 (this is true for my D. lobata - surprise!).

Empusidae, G. Gongyloides, Thesprotia and Brunneria - live together quite well if plenty of space are given.

this is based on the assumption that plenty of food were given. If you have the time and space, i would still recommend separate any species two days after they hatched as the weak nymphs will die before that and you have less work separate them. Well i am getting out of the topic so i will end here ;-)


----------

